

FBI has been using drones since 2006 - wintersFright
http://touch.latimes.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-77565378/

======
devx
This always seems to happen. They do stuff that is illegal for about 5-10
years prior to even lobbying to make it a law, and then Congress makes it a
law, and nobody ever punishes them for doing it illegally before.

